# Anybody still woods riding in the UP



## Cptncor84 (Dec 23, 2019)

Just checked out the snowfall analysis and seen there is still 24" + NW of Seney and thought about a 2 day trip to woods ride.


----------



## Junto beans (Jan 12, 2016)

Still like 40” in grand marais


----------



## Junto beans (Jan 12, 2016)

Sorry my source was not up to date


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Marquette was in the 70s yesterday. What’s remaining is melting fast. There’s hope, more snow is in the forecast.


----------

